# Forgot Immi Password and Security Questions



## dssamee (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi All,

I have forgotten the immi password and the answers to Security Questions set two years ago.

The visa (sub class 309) was granted three months ago for my wife but I need to access it to apply for her PR from the same account. (From sub class 309 to subclass 100 )

May I please know if there is a way to recover my account?

The account gets locked out for 60 mins every time I attempt to recover it. 

Your help is very much appreciated.

Thank you,

dssamee:confused2::confused2:


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dssamee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have forgotten the immi password and the answers to Security Questions set two years ago.
> 
> ...


Don't get stressed out. You can apply subclass 100 by creating a new immi account. 


Just create a new immi account.
Export finalised subclass 309 application instantly (you would need visa grant number/TRN number for this).
Then proceed to lodge the next visa i.e., subclass 100.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Don't get stressed out. You can apply subclass 100 by creating a new immi account.
> 
> 
> Just create a new immi account.
> ...


Just a small correction 
It’s import the finalised 309 application..not export

Cheers


----------



## dssamee (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

Many thanks mate. Very Helpful.. Really appreciate it.

Cheers

dssamee


----------



## dssamee (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi Mustafa01,

Many thanks for your response and help. Really appreciate it.

All the best 

dssamee


----------

